# Does any one know about John deere 100 balers



## leenertshay (Mar 17, 2010)

Saw a john deere 100 baler for sale. Always heard they were junk. Does any one know anything about them? What makes them so bad. Thinking if i can make it work it might be a cheap 2nd baler. Thanks Jay


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't know the specifics but always heard the knotters where bad.


----------



## leenertshay (Mar 17, 2010)

They said this one had air knotters. Does this mean they are run off of air or just that they have a blower on them?


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

just a blower although pneumatic knotters sound interesting


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

JD 100 balers were made by Krone,,,, a real piece-of-junk. The air system that your referring to was there blower system that they used at the time. The knotters were single tie system and that was one of the problems, it don't work on big balers. Its cheap for one reason, nobody wants one or they cant get ride of it fast enough.


----------



## Krone (May 27, 2009)

OK - here we go again - the JD 100 was a discontinued model Krone 80-80 baler that JD bought the drawings for and built it themselves in the USA.

The current series Krone BiG Pack large square baler line is 2 generations ahead of what the 80-80 was.

Search the post history and you can find several satisfied customers with compressed air knotter cleaners.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is an earlier thread on same subject...

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f7/jd-100-3x3-big-square-baler-pros-cons-1631/


----------



## leenertshay (Mar 17, 2010)

After reading this I think ill let some one else buy it unless it goes for less than scrap price then I might be interested.


----------

